# First Time Smoker



## Jtrautz (Dec 30, 2019)

My wife just bought me a new Masterbuilt 230S and I'm getting ready to smoke my first Port Butt tomorrow (I figure if I mess it up, I'm not out too much money). I've been reading through these threads and have taken the advice of many by preseasoning the smoker last night. I've also read where it's best to use a Cast Iron pan vs. the tray provided and to use Chunks vs. chips for a slow, more controlled burn. Seems like many are also recommending putting some kind of drip pan between the meat and the flames, so I figured I'd just throw a little water in a disposable pan. I've also heard that the gauges on these things don't work very well, so I have a separate thermometer I'll be using as well. Did I miss anything? Any and all comments are welcome! THANKS!


----------



## Braz (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum. Sounds like you are on the right track. With pork butts I like to keep the temp between 225 and 250 and just exercise patience waiting for it to get done.


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 30, 2019)

Jtrautz said:


> My wife just bought me a new Masterbuilt 230S and I'm getting ready to smoke my first Port Butt tomorrow (I figure if I mess it up, I'm not out too much money). I've been reading through these threads and have taken the advice of many by preseasoning the smoker last night. I've also read where it's best to use a Cast Iron pan vs. the tray provided and to use Chunks vs. chips for a slow, more controlled burn. Seems like many are also recommending putting some kind of drip pan between the meat and the flames, so I figured I'd just throw a little water in a disposable pan. I've also heard that the gauges on these things don't work very well, so I have a separate thermometer I'll be using as well. Did I miss anything? Any and all comments are welcome! THANKS!


Sounds like you’re off to a good start. As far as your smoker goes I can’t help you cause I’ve never used one like that, however, I don’t trust most thermometers on grills so having one separate is a good idea. As far as temp, I’m not sure what you’re wanting to run it at, but I don’t worry about temp fluctuations long as it’s not something dramatic. I run my pork butts at 275, they can take a lot of heat, and it helps push through a stall a lot easier. Once the meat gets up to the 190-195 area I would start probing. A tooth pick or thermometer probe works great. When they go in with little to no resistance all over, pull it and let it rest for at least 30 minutes if not longer. If you’re planning to wrap in foil, save those juices in the foil, drain them into a container of some sort, throw it in the fridge and the fat will be on top. Scrape fat off top, warm up the juice and put it over the top of the pork once pulled. It’ll add a lot of moisture and flavor.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from Tennessee. Good luck!


----------



## Jtrautz (Dec 30, 2019)

Braz said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Sounds like you are on the right track. With pork butts I like to keep the temp between 225 and 250 and just exercise patience waiting for it to get done.


Thanks Braz...seems to be the consensus on temp. Appreciate the insight!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 30, 2019)

Also never done on electric smoker. Just bought though and doing a butt this weekend, will be new to me.  All smokers are different in there ways I guess.  I always inject my butts. Just seems to add so much flavor, as keep it moist. Pork just ain't got any flavor by it's lonesome. If you got a water pan, do it, spritz with apple juice or whatever every hr. or so.  Look up big bobs injection. Luv it here. Good luck!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 30, 2019)

Allow more time than you think it will take, when it hits temp , wrap and throw in a cooler till your ready, I prefer to pull my pork while it is hot, a shredder for less than $20 will make you enjoy making pulled pork lol. welcome to the site and they host pictures here so its easy to post them.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome aboard.  
Sounds like you have a solid game plan.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 30, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Look up big bobs injection.


Make sure your safe search is on when you look for this 
I saw things that can't be unseen.

Looks pretty good, I'm going to try that.  His rub looks pretty good also.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2019)

dave17a said:


> spritz with apple juice or whatever every hr. or so


I would skip this step. Lose a lot of heat every time you open the door and recovery time is rather slow with these smokers. Most MES users don't use water in the pan . Nice to have foil pan under to catch drippings.
Enjoy , and good luck. . .


----------



## SKade (Dec 30, 2019)

I would second the last post. I spritz when I’m using the grill with offset chamber but with my MES I lose to much heat opening and haven’t seen the benefit.  A pan underneath is nice. The drippings can be added back in for more moisture and flavor. I know you have read and are expecting the stall but be prepared. Sometimes it can seem to take forever. Just be patient, relax, and enjoy. Smoking is a blast.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from PA. Looks like you have everything covered plus some great guidance. All I have to add is this finishing sauce takes pulled pork over the top.





__





						FINISHING SAUCE (for Pulled Pork)
					

The Finishing Sauce I use is as follows:   1 Cup Cider Vinegar  2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar  1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning  1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper  1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes   Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome aboard the crazy train, this is a great site for both novice and experienced smokers. I'm not into gassers, but it sounds like your game plan is solid. Chunks do burn longer then chips, A drip pan is a good idea. If you have a rack to place the pan on that isn't sitting directly on top of your flame all the better. It will help prevent the drips from burning in the pan. If you use liquid in the pan preheat the liquid so it doesn't have to heat up in the smoker(time saver). Don't worry to much about temp fluctuations with a pork butt. They're one of the most forgiving hunks of meat. Sit back and relax. Pop open a cold PBR and enjoy. If you have any other questions - fire away. We've all been there.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Sounds like your in for a fun day!!
Al


----------

